# Fire Cider



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I found this on the Susun Weed forum. Has anyone tried it? Any thoughts on it? I want to try it, but can't find any fresh horseradish root right now (wrong time of year for it?)

_It takes six weeks to 'brew' so if you find there's not quite enough time before Gift-Giving, you may want to make it in one-pint jars labeled with the date when it WILL be ready and instructions for 'decanting', and give it just like that.

For each one-pint jar, you need: 
1/4cup grated horseradish 
(that will clear your sinuses just in the GRATING!![)]); 
1/4cup grated ginger root;[8)] 
1/8cup finely chopped garlic;[:I] 
1/2cup finely chopped onion;[] 
and a pinch of cayenne.[8D]

Now. All the 'gratings' go into a pint glass jar, fill the jar with apple cider vinegar, put the lid on, label it, and just WAIT for six weeks. After the magic date, strain out all the gratings (I swear, one friend took the gratings and smeared them on bread and ate them!) 
Mmm, mmmmm, mmmmm!
_

http://www.healingwiseforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2472&sid=ab8564fd0cbec0356df2b581c19fe85a

EDIT: I forgot to say: This is supposed to be taken at the first sign of a cold, for respiratory ailments, lowers blood pressure, lowers LDL cholesterol, raises HDL cholesterol, anti-inflammatory, circulation booster, etc and a generally healthy tonic.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

can you give us somekind of measurement as to how much to take and how often.

Dh and I do not get colds or flu however there is always a first time but I would like it for a health tonic.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

As a tonic they recommend 1 or 2 Tablespoons per day (sipped slowly not downed like a shot). Dosing for an illness seems to be 1-2 Tablespoons 3X per day.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

:woohoo: found some Horseradish!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Hair ~ Raising Cider ...*

Only thing different is I add a little tuemeric (2 T )

Not for the weak of heart ... LOL ... but it works!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Only thing different is I add a little tuemeric (2 T )
> 
> Not for the weak of heart ... LOL ... but it works!


Hmm, I had heard of adding Turmeric....what does it add (health wise) to the mix. I know we used it quite a bit when my Dad was fighting cancer. Would that be 2 Tablespoons to a pint or do you make larger batches?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and made 7 pints of this last night. Any guesses what I am giving my Sisters for Easter! Probably the wrong time of year to make it, but since allergy season (Hubby and son sneeze all summer when the grass gets cut) is upon us, I figured what the heck. And anytime is a good time for a health tonic. Andi, I added 2 teaspoons of Turmeric to one of the pints since you had not been back on to answer the question before I made it. Please let me know if I should add more.

In doing more research on the Fire Cider, I found that you should not use it if you are on blood thinners. Can anyone tell me why? Hubby takes Plavix and an aspirin (81mg) per day because of the massive heart attack back in June 2011. I would hate to kill him trying to improve his health!!!


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Most likley because of the ginger which is a blood pressure "regulator" and may interfere with Plavix anti-platelet-clumping actions - the ginger possibly relaxes and expands arterial walls, plaque glombs onto arterial walls, so the combination may release clumps of plaques (potential clots?). The cayanne pepper is a circulatory system "speeder upper" which may not be advisable while on blood thinners either.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> Hmm, I had heard of adding Turmeric....what does it add (health wise) to the mix. I know we used it quite a bit when my Dad was fighting cancer. Would that be 2 Tablespoons to a pint or do you make larger batches?




I make the quart size ... I should have posted that before sorry ...

Turmeric helps with the congestion & sinus problems ( a short answer )


----------

